# Have you ever bought something and found it had no instructions



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2022)

I bought a retractable biro/pen and could not work out how to get the nib to come out. I messed around for 10 minutes and tossed it aside in frustration.
I took it to work and waited until someone asked me for a pen. Gave him the childproof one, he could not work it out either.
Gave it to another person, they worked it out in 10 seconds.
Needed to move the pocket clip down the length of the pen.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 20, 2022)

Yes, The printer (Canon) I just bought had no instructions.  
The copies were terrible.  Color was terrible. 
The only reason I didn't return it was because it took so long to set up WI-Fi, 
calibrate the printing colors, etc.  Some instructions were on-line, but not all.
Had a Kodak prior to this, which I loved, but I guess they are going out of business.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 20, 2022)

Most items now either have quick set up instructions, or you have to access the manual on the internet.  It's a shame, because older adults aren't that savvy, or want to take the time and effort.  We are used to having printed instructions in the box when we purchase the item.

This newest cell phone I purchased told me to _download the manual to your computer for safekeeping and detailed instructions.  _I only had a small quick guide to activate and charge your new phone.

I'm not happy about new ways, but then, they didn't confer with me first.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 20, 2022)

> Have you ever bought something and found it had no instructions


All the time.  Most people don't read instructions anymore, plus if it's a tech product nobody knows how to write a coherent set of instructions that humans can understand.    Recently I had to program the user and master codes for a gun safe.  The poorly illustrated instruction pamphlet did not show the green button to push(because their wasn't one!).   I didn't see ANY button until I went online and found a video that did show a red button(that I didn't know the location of).


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 20, 2022)

When I buy a product with no instructions which might be becoming the norm I go online. You tube is great for this.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 20, 2022)

Nathan said:


> All the time. Most people don't read instructions anymore


True, but I would appreciate the chance...


----------



## Disgustedman (Nov 20, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I bought a retractable biro/pen and could not work out how to get the nib to come out. I messed around for 10 minutes and tossed it aside in frustration.
> I took it to work and waited until someone asked me for a pen. Gave him the childproof one, he could not work it out either.
> Gave it to another person, they worked it out in 10 seconds.
> Needed to move the pocket clip down the length of the pen.


Well, yes. Had a 1998 Dodge Van, window busted. Ordered replacement and went online youtube to get instructions for installing it. 

Sometimes I'd buy something used and find the instructions online.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 11, 2022)

Yes, just got a safety mandolin slicer. I watched some videos, they're sneaky jerks. Most of the vegetables were most likely pre warmed for easy slicing.

I have done some preliminary slicing, baby carrots and green peppers. Food jamming everywhere. I'm going to cut an onion up and see how it works.

I'll have to buy a couple of brushes for cleaning it in various areas. Good thing I spray everything with vinegar to aid in disinfecting. When I get an apartment, I'm getting a food processor........

I was looking it over trying to figure out if it could be dismantled for cleaning. Sigh.......


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2022)

Disgustedman said:


> Yes, just got a safety mandolin slicer. I watched some videos, they're sneaky jerks. Most of the vegetables were most likely pre warmed for easy slicing.
> 
> I have done some preliminary slicing, baby carrots and green peppers. Food jamming everywhere. I'm going to cut an onion up and see how it works.
> 
> ...


That product was tempting for me.  But I always think about the trickery with advertising.  That usually stops me from buying the product.
I did buy a Ninja Foodi Forever Non Stick Pan.  They're advertised as "Forever Non Stick."  But I returned it after one use when I saw "Forever based on 5 years use" in tiny print on the packaging.  The missing details?  How much actual use in 5 years?  Could be once/week/once/month or once/year.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> That product was tempting for me.  But I always think about the trickery with advertising.  That usually stops me from buying the product.
> I did buy a Ninja Foodi Forever Non Stick Pan.  They're advertised as "Forever Non Stick."  But I returned it after one use when I saw "Forever based on 5 years use" in tiny print on the packaging.  The missing details?  How much actual use in 5 years?  Could be once/week/once/month or once/year.


I just contacted Amazon for returning the item. Guide on right broke. So now it's jammed. Got it repackaged, label ready, will head up to woodland for return.

Notice the right side guide is shorter. Just another "Made in China" pos.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 11, 2022)

We moved into our apartment, which was brand new,. There were no manuals for the stove, microwave, or refrigerator.
Also, the stove was electric, and we had alway had a gas stove. Fortunately, I was able to find the manuals on line, but it was still a PITA.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Damn bananas...I mean, who knew?


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 11, 2022)

Sure. I buy used items (treadmill, microwave, etc.). Usually the manual is online.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 13, 2022)

Due to the impatience ADD has "blessed" me with and sometimes confusion, I don't bother with instructions too much. I ordered a hand vac last month. The instruction booklet was basically useless. Also some of the instruction booklets are printed with such small font that their illegible anyway. In those instances, there may as well be no instructions. Unless absolutely necessary to read instructions, I usually wing it.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 13, 2022)

Was working on a Commercial Chiller, 1250 ton unit, for a building. 
I ordered a replacement part from a major company and it arrived with instructions for the set-up screen.

Problem was that the instructions were for French, German, Italian and a few more EU Countries, but not English.
All I had was a translation book that switched normal words to English from German, but not technical terms.
(Book was a help to order a meal in German, but was pretty basic. This was before the internet was readily available).
This installation was something you just couldn't do _on the fly_.

Called the company in Italy and they finally found someone who could walk me though the set-up in English.


----------



## caroln (Dec 13, 2022)

bowmore said:


> We moved into our apartment, which was brand new,. There were no manuals for the stove, microwave, or refrigerator.
> Also, the stove was electric, and we had alway had a gas stove. Fortunately, I was able to find the manuals on line, but it was still a PITA.


Any time I sell a house (which is many times) I always leave the manuals for the appliances on the kitchen counter for the new owner.  I don't know if it's helpful to them or not, but I've always found them useful for customer service numbers, replacement part numbers, and having the model number handy.  I wish sellers would have done the same for me, but that has never happened.

I agree that on-line manuals are a PITA, but better than nothing!


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 16, 2022)

I bought a self-de-toxifying product from an on-line health store. All the instructions are written in German and I can't find the site on the internet.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 16, 2022)

My daughters came that way


----------



## jujube (Dec 16, 2022)

Instroostructions?  We don't need no steenking instroostructions!

No, seriously, I want instructions and I want them in a book.  Of course, what I want and what I get seldom coincide.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 16, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I bought a self-de-toxifying product from an on-line health store. All the instructions are written in German and I can't find the site on the internet.


Use Google Translate


----------



## Jules (Dec 17, 2022)

bowmore said:


> We moved into our apartment, which was brand new,. There were no manuals for the stove, microwave, or refrigerator.
> Also, the stove was electric, and we had alway had a gas stove. Fortunately, I was able to find the manuals on line, but it was still a PITA.


When our house was built we had to request the manuals and warranties be left.  DH had to keep reminding the workers.  

I need the paper manual for my oven.  The fancy settings are rarely used; I need instructions.


----------



## Knight (Dec 17, 2022)

Disgustedman said:


> I just contacted Amazon for returning the item. Guide on right broke. So now it's jammed. Got it repackaged, label ready, will head up to woodland for return.
> 
> View attachment 255406Notice the right side guide is shorter. Just another "Made in China" pos.


Want a good mandolin slicer?
Progressive International, White PL8 Mandoline Slicer​
We've had this one for years & it stays razor sharp.  Only suggestion I have is slice veggies cold particularly tomatoes.


----------



## Llynn (Dec 17, 2022)

I admit to being an old geezer and not really with it in these modern times, but could someone explain to me why anyone would need to (or even want to) slice up a perfectly good mandolin?


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 17, 2022)

Llynn said:


> I admit to being an old geezer and not really with it in these modern times, but could someone explain to me why anyone would need to (or even want to) slice up a perfectly good mandolin?


Wandering Minstrel haters?


----------



## Knight (Dec 18, 2022)

Llynn said:


> I admit to being an old geezer and not really with it in these modern times, but could someone explain to me why anyone would need to (or even want to) slice up a perfectly good mandolin?


That was supposed to be funny right!

If not then this is a mandolin used for all kinds of food prep.

Progressive pl8-1055ml Mandolin Washer, Plastic, black, 40 x 15 x 15 cm

https://www.amazon.com/Progressive-pl8-1055ml-Mandolin-Washer-Plastic/dp/B01F956JMI/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3Q7DWJSCRCW8&keywords=mandoline+pl8&qid=1671381892&sprefix=mandoline+pl8,aps,127&sr=8-3

It is pictured with the spiked plate up for dicing & cubing. Flip the plate for slicing from very thin to about 1/4 inch thick.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 18, 2022)

Knight said:


> That was supposed to be funny right!
> 
> If not then this is a mandolin used for all kinds of food prep.


Lynn wasn't alone, I'd never heard of it either.......neither had my supervisor, and when I showed her the link she said "Why not just use a knife?'   -  guess we're just not gadget people.


----------



## Llynn (Dec 18, 2022)

Knight said:


> That was supposed to be funny right!
> 
> If not then this is a mandolin used for all kinds of food prep.
> 
> ...


Yes of course it was intended to be humorous. Sorry you didn't find it such. According to my feedback quite a few members liked my feeble attempt. Much of what I post on SF is intended to be tongue in cheek or otherwise funny. At my age, I don't take much seriously with the exceptions of nuclear war and death. Feel free to put me on ignore.

Please have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jules (Dec 18, 2022)

Sometimes having the paper instructions is almost the same as not having any.  If someone was fluent in Chinese, they could make a fortune doing translations.  At least I hope they’re not paying too much for the translators they use.


----------



## Knight (Dec 18, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> Lynn wasn't alone, I'd never heard of it either.......neither had my supervisor, and when I showed her the link she said "Why not just use a knife?'   -  guess we're just not gadget people.


Why not use a knife is valid.  My wife is a great cook & gadgets that make her happy & help prep food the way she wants to present food is why she has one.  

As an example here is a list of what she has available to cook with.
1. 60,000 BTU 4 burner BBQ with rotisseri
2. Propane  burner aside of the BBQ for use with a wok 
3. Free standing rotisseri capable of holding to roast a 140lb. pig
4. Masterbuilt  Digital 711-Sq in Black Electric Smoker
5. new 5 burner gas stove/oven
6. microwave oven
7. Breville convection oven
8. CHEF iQ Smart Pressure Cooker 10 Cooking Functions & 18 Features, Built-in Scale, 1000+ Presets & Times & Temps
9. Aroma rice steamer
10. under cabinet toaster oven. 
11. West Bend slow cooker
12. George Foreman Submersible Grill
13. George Foreman Healthy Cooking Skillet <--- really great for frying bacon. 
14. Ronco showtime rotisseri
15. BELLA 4 Slice Non-Stick Belgian Waffle Maker, Fluffy Restaurant-Style Waffles
16. Zenchef air fryer

I think that's all. 

Of course not all used every day but for great presentation gadgets to prep food are a must. I don't think I have enough time to generate a list of the gadgets she has.


----------



## Knight (Dec 18, 2022)

Llynn said:


> Yes of course it was intended to be humorous. Sorry you didn't find it such. According to my feedback quite a few members liked my feeble attempt. Much of what I post on SF is intended to be tongue in cheek or otherwise funny. At my age, I don't take much seriously with the exceptions of nuclear war and death. Feel free to put me on ignore.
> 
> Please have a Merry Christmas.


I thought it was supposed to be funny but thought I ask to be sure. You did see Nemo2 didn't know what a mandolin was


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 25, 2022)

Knight said:


> I thought it was supposed to be funny but thought I ask to be sure. You did see Nemo2 didn't know what a mandolin was


I didn't know what they were talking about either, til I just looked it up.


----------



## TeeJay (Dec 25, 2022)

*Yes, I have. I forget what it was, but I don't need no schteenking instructions! *


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 25, 2022)

It's just reaffirmed my decision to stay as far from plastic as possible. Sure it's cheaper by 3-6X but junk is junk. There's somethings where plastic just won't survive.


----------



## Knight (Dec 25, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I didn't know what they were talking about either, til I just looked it up.


Nemo asked why not just use a knife/ a reasonable question. Like anything else having the tools to do what you like and do it well, the mandolin is a tool.  The other day my wife made scalloped potatoes. Slicing potatoes, a few large mushrooms, a little celery & onions uniformly unless super skilled with a knife the mandolin does the uniform slicing perfectly.


----------



## David777 (Dec 25, 2022)

Nathan said:


> All the time.  Most people don't read instructions anymore, plus if it's a tech product *nobody*_ knows how to write a coherent set of instructions that humans can understand._.. View attachment 251303


Well as someone working in engineering for decades, read your statement as an obvious casual conversation exaggeration.  There are many complex tech products today, especially those of large American corporation designed products, with superb complete well reviewed instructions. Part of the problem is many impatient folks are overwhelmed when say they buy a DSLR camera and the online user manual is 100 pages long.   So much of the issue is with the individual customer's ability to correctly understand what they are reading. IMO reading skills today are much worse on average than when I grew up.  It is true that fair numbers of smaller companies with aggressive product cycles are managed by execs that demand such tight product schedules that design engineers who understand products best have to delegate technical writing to lesser knowledgeable others with a result of issues.  

One of the main reasons I as originally a non-degreed electronic tech was able to work in top engineering groups, was my clear concise writing skills with an ability to write whatever for a range of others. Thus was delegated much of that work or proof reading. Fair numbers of otherwise very intelligent people cannot explain things to others, much less write instructions.  That is reflected at universities there is an enormous difference between best professors, those of middling skill, and others.  In this era, given the offshoring and outsourcing due to Wall Street bean counters, many products sadly are no longer American manufactured.  As a result, many consumer products, especially low cost ones, have pathetic user manuals written by foreigners with even worse results.  Anyone actually working in hardware or software engineering lead rolls has to read much complex terse technology information that needs to be correct else people elsewhere will be receiving embarrassing phone calls.


----------



## David777 (Dec 25, 2022)

As to the OP's question, "Have you ever bought something and found it had no instructions", I could make a long list.  Funny is how members narrowly interpreted what they thought that meant. 


Ok folks, have you ever bought a banana?  Did you need instructions on how to peel it and then eat it?
What about that new pair of shoes?  Instructions on how to put which foot into each shoe or tie laces? 
And what about that pair of pliers you just bought at Home Depot? 
Or that new fiction book you picked up?  Instructions for which end to start at or how to turn pages?

Obviously, there are endless like products without a need for instructions, and like I mentioned, it is hilarious to this person how ordinary people narrowly re-interpret actual communications.  Not only on this specific question but also in a broad range of other ways.  It is how our human brains tend to work unless one develops a deeper level of verbal perception.


----------



## timoc (Dec 26, 2022)

I once bought a hammer, it's still there in the shed, one of these days I'll figure out how to use it.


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2022)

I bought the little 'uns a good quality microscope for Christmas as they are really getting into science.  We opened it and, of course, it came with no instructions (you can download on line, though).

No problem, though, as their mama is a chemistry and biology teacher and is very au courant with a microscope. 

After we looked at the prepared slides that came with it, we moved on to spit, blood and other disgusting items including a squashed bug.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 26, 2022)

David777 said:


> unless one develops a deeper level of verbal perception.


Or unless one is an engineer and farcical things go over one's head.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 26, 2022)

Have I ever bought something that had no instructions……

My 2nd spouse which is now my X.

Sent for instructions, but this model was deleted……none were available.


----------

